# Just got the Word!



## NanaJane

My husband just received a call indicating we are to move to Japan (from the US) for about 3 years. It seems we can choose to live either in Tokyo or Yokohama. Anyone have any thoughts as to where would be a better choice. It will only be my husband and myself. We are older and don't want a large place and may or may not get a car. He will need daily access to Narita and have a good budget for expenses. We have time as we are not due to leave until June.


----------



## Fisherking

NanaJane said:


> My husband just received a call indicating we are to move to Japan (from the US) for about 3 years. It seems we can choose to live either in Tokyo or Yokohama. Anyone have any thoughts as to where would be a better choice. It will only be my husband and myself. We are older and don't want a large place and may or may not get a car. He will need daily access to Narita and have a good budget for expenses. We have time as we are not due to leave until June.


You don't need a car in Tokyo and trust me you don't want to drive there. Yokohama is awesome and I would go for that. It's so close to all the best shopping places and you can access China Town anytime. Also it's very cosmopolitan and has a nice clean feel to it.


----------



## NanaJane

*Thanks for your help*

We once (30+ yrs ago) lived in Yokohama (really!). But of course that was forever ago. Do you have any suggestions as to areas in Yokohama we should consider? We prefer a furnished 1-2 bed apartment but will consider other and also enjoy a more urban feel. Also any ideas as to price ranges. Since we are just dealing with the knowledge of going abroad for a long period (we have been everywhere but only for 3 wks to 3 months at a time), we will have many questions and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larabell

The "daily access to Narita" part caught my eye. I assume you mean either the airport or the nearby city from which it draws it's name. Narita is quite a distance from Tokyo and in the opposite direction from Yokohama so, while Yokohama would be great choice, a commute to Narita from Yokohama is likely to be about 90 minutes to 2 hours each way. If your husband really needs to get to Narita every day, you might be better off living somewhere like Chiba or, at the very least, the Eastern-most side of Tokyo.


----------



## AL34

Congrats Jane! sounds like you are excited so I assume this is a good move for you guys. 

Question about the access to Narita (airport I assume.) Would your husband be flying within the country every day or would it be out of Japan? Asking because if he is traveling to sites within Japan the possibility of not having a car could be an issue. I understand mass-transit is readily available, but may not be the most practical if visiting some of the more remote cities.


----------



## Tsu Tsu

NanaJane said:


> My husband just received a call indicating we are to move to Japan (from the US) for about 3 years. It seems we can choose to live either in Tokyo or Yokohama. Anyone have any thoughts as to where would be a better choice. It will only be my husband and myself. We are older and don't want a large place and may or may not get a car. He will need daily access to Narita and have a good budget for expenses. We have time as we are not due to leave until June.


Welcome to Japan.
If your husband needs to commute to Narita on a daily basis, living in Yokohama would be a hassle. Instead, Eastern Tokyo, especially along KEISEI LINE (railway connecting Narita and Ueno) such as Taito-Ku would be more convenient. You may not need a car there unless you want to weekend-drive. Cheers. Tsu Tsu


----------



## Lily22

Hi, and congrats Nanajane!

I agree with most posts, "daily access to Narita" would mean central to eastern Tokyo, if not Chiba, would be convenient for commute. Yes, Yokohama is a great area, but you'd have to go through Tokyo across to the other side from Chiba. But if Narita was only for flights, Haneda Airport opened its doorway to international flights, so Yokohama would also be convenient.

You really don't need a car if you're living in the Tokyo area, the public transportation is very much developed, and quicker than sitting in a traffic jam. Trains run in 2-3 min intervals in the center of the city, and accurate, unlike most part of the world.

Enjoy your stay!


----------

